# My latest creation.....homebrew RS6 lower grill



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Made from expanded steel found at Home Depot. Yes, I know its steel and may rust but my plan is to have it powder coated black. The sheet HD sells is not wide enough to fit across so a little welding was in order.


----------



## DimaAudi (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: My latest creation.....homebrew RS6 lower grill (Uberhare)*

That looks pretty pimp







What are you gonna do for the sides?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Not sure yet. I haven't decided whether I want to reinstall the fog lights or not. No lights means better air flow to the ICs.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: My latest creation.....homebrew RS6 lower grill (Uberhare)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just don't show this to any carbon fiber fanatics lol


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

CF is overrated.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: My latest creation.....homebrew RS6 lower grill (Uberhare)*

Hey Uberhare
Looks pretty good.
I was thinking of doing something similar to all the grills myself. I bought some stainless mesh a while back. Not the expanded steel though, more like a woven type (if that makes sense) with the idea of covering the mesh (once it is sized etc) with some black tinted epoxy or something. Your way looks a lot easier though... might have to rethink the plans...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: My latest creation.....homebrew RS6 lower grill (Uberhare)*

How are you attaching it? I'm curious because I've wanted the RS6 grill and have been debating on taking apart my already broken hood grill and retrofitting something like that in the hood part. 
Looking great by the way, I look forward to seeing the powder coating when it's all said and done.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I plan to make my own hidden mounting hardware.


----------

